# Pedals



## ScotiaLass (24 Feb 2014)

I want to replace the pedals on my Specialized which is currently sporting the stock plastic thingies. 
I want the same flat pedals, just not plastic.
Any recommendations? Also, how easy are they to replace?


----------



## MissTillyFlop (24 Feb 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I want to replace the pedals on my Specialized which is currently sporting the stock plastic thingies.
> I want the same flat pedals, just not plastic.
> Any recommendations? Also, how easy are they to replace?



You need a pedal wrench and it might take a little bit of effort physically but it is pretty easy. Also some grease on the new pedals will be required.

There are lots of great metal pedals. I prefer clipless and I used to have a pair that were clipless on side and regular pedals on the other side.

These ones: http://www.wigglestatic.com/product-media/5360031862/Shimano PD A530a.jpg?w=2000&h=2000&a=7

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-a530-spd-single-sided-touring-pedals/

BTW, I want to ride my bicycle is on the radio as I write this - co-incidence?


----------



## MikeG (24 Feb 2014)

You may not need the thin pedal spanner that MissTF mentioned, because lots of pedals these days have a hex key alternative. You'll just need a fairly hefty hex key or multi-tool. Don't forget that there is a left and right pedal, and that one of them screws up on a reverse thread (ie if you turn it anti-clockwise, it does up tighter). A dab of vaseline on the threads before you put the new pedals on will make them easier to remove when you eventually upgrade to clipless (!!!  Why haven't you done this yet?  ). Changing pedals is a dead easy 5 minute job, so long as the old ones aren't done up too tightly.

Mike


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 Feb 2014)

MikeG said:


> You may not need the thin pedal spanner that MissTF mentioned, because lots of pedals these days have a hex key alternative. You'll just need a fairly hefty hex key or multi-tool. Don't forget that there is a left and right pedal, and that one of them screws up on a reverse thread (ie if you turn it anti-clockwise, it does up tighter). A dab of vaseline on the threads before you put the new pedals on will make them easier to remove when you eventually upgrade to clipless (!!!  Why haven't you done this yet?  ). Changing pedals is a dead easy 5 minute job, so long as the old ones aren't done up too tightly.
> 
> Mike


It's a new bike and only been ridden for 4 miles (damn weather!).
I won't ever go clipless as I have balance issues and need to be able to put both feet on the ground very quickly....I feel safer knowing I can just take my feet off the pedals if needed!
Thanks for the advice


----------



## MikeW-71 (24 Feb 2014)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dmr-v8-flat-pedals/

Something like that. I have the V12 ones, they have smoother bearings.


----------



## derrick (24 Feb 2014)

What Miss Tilly Fop said, my other half and a few of the girls from the club use them.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Feb 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dmr-v8-flat-pedals/
> 
> Something like that. I have the V12 ones, they have smoother bearings.


i use the wellgo copies, they've served me well for a good ten years, and my foot has never not once ever slipped off them


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 Feb 2014)

Ordered these as I had a £5 voucher to use...so £19.99

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/fwe/flat-alloy-pedals-ec051358


----------



## MikeW-71 (24 Feb 2014)

Looks just the job


----------



## Cubist (24 Feb 2014)

I suspect you are unlikely ever to want anything more than the DMR V8 recommended above, unless you want some bling colours. (V8 lose their colour pretty quickly unless you go for the plain silver ones). 

That's not to say that there aren't some nice pedals out there for little money. Check eBay for V8 copies by Wellgo, still pretty good, or for some groovy shapes and colours look at Superstar components, Nukeproof, even Bikehut. 

For engineered beauty, try Shimano Saints, currently on offer on various mail order sites. If you decide to run pinned flats, remove the middle front pin, that's the one that rips yer shins.


----------



## Cubist (24 Feb 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Ordered these as I had a £5 voucher to use...so £19.99
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/fwe/flat-alloy-pedals-ec051358


Crossed with the above. Nice choice!


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 Feb 2014)

Cubist said:


> Crossed with the above. Nice choice!


They seem ideal for what I want, which was just to get rid of the plastic pedals really! Bonus I got £5 off too.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Feb 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> i use the wellgo copies, they've served me well for a good ten years, and my foot has never not once ever slipped off them


Just received and fitted a pair of these to my oldsest son's bike today. First impression is that they are a great budget pedal. I forced grease into them by removing the dust cap and using my thumb to press the grease in until it came out of the axle seal so no worries that they are dry/undergreased. They seem to offer a great platform with the grippy pins as a bonus. I'm sure Jnr will gouge his shin at some point in the summer when riding in shorts


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Feb 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> They seem ideal for what I want, which was just to get rid of the plastic pedals really! Bonus I got £5 off too.


I love those pedals, use them myself when it's not snowy and icy. I use plastic then, so nothing corrodes. Take out the middle pins, and you're good to go. I should go to Dick's and buy some new ones, come to think of it.http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...2&cp=4406646.4413986.4417717.4418012.12853179


----------



## ScotiaLass (26 Feb 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> I love those pedals, use them myself when it's not snowy and icy. I use plastic then, so nothing corrodes. Take out the middle pins, and you're good to go. I should go to Dick's and buy some new ones, come to think of it.http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...2&cp=4406646.4413986.4417717.4418012.12853179


Oh hubby likes Dic....oh wait....he likes that store!
Gonna make an effort to go shopping there when we're next over


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Feb 2014)

They are okay, not a lot of cycling stuff in any one store, though. Very good with camping, fishing, and golf gear. Very good online presence.


----------



## akb (26 Feb 2014)

I changed the cheap plastic pedals on my Spesh Rockhopper for DMR V8s. Available in an array of colours to match your bike too  I got mine in White and no colour loss yet after having the bike for over 2 years.


----------



## surfdude (26 Feb 2014)

DMR V8s are very good and grip very well . had them on my bikes for years


----------



## Harv (23 Jun 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Ordered these as I had a £5 voucher to use...so £19.99
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/fwe/flat-alloy-pedals-ec051358



How did you get on with these? Thinking of ordering a pair.


----------



## ScotiaLass (23 Jun 2014)

Harv said:


> How did you get on with these? Thinking of ordering a pair.


They are brilliant!
They grip really well, even through mud etc. They are heavy, but if weight isn't an issue for you then they're a good buy.


----------



## Muddychic75 (29 Jun 2014)

Cubist said:


> I suspect you are unlikely ever to want anything more than the DMR V8 recommended above, unless you want some bling colours. (V8 lose their colour pretty quickly unless you go for the plain silver ones).
> 
> That's not to say that there aren't some nice pedals out there for little money. Check eBay for V8 copies by Wellgo, still pretty good, or for some groovy shapes and colours look at Superstar components, Nukeproof, even Bikehut.
> 
> For engineered beauty, try Shimano Saints, currently on offer on various mail order sites. If you decide to run pinned flats, remove the middle front pin, that's the one that rips yer shins.


This is of most interest since I recently upgraded my bike & put my peddles from my old bike on dmr v8 love them but since they were black looking a bit scruffy now - thought about re painting but since I keep getting shin wounds I decided to have a look for new ones with pins not so high. I decided on shimano saints ! Pleased to hear they get the thumbs up - ordering them next week : )


----------



## Harv (29 Jun 2014)

I ordered some Wellgo MG1 in the end. On sale for £29.99 with a further 10% off at high on bikes with code TOUR10.


----------

